# Meniscectomy and large-bucket handle meniscus tear



## mcsazei (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My doctor wanted to use 29880 for a procedure performed of "partial medial meniscectomy and removal of bucket-handle fragment", and on his op report he stated under his arthroscopic findings that: "there was a large bucket-handle meniscus tear with the anterior aspect of the bucket-handle in the mid one third of the medial meniscus and the posterior connection of the bucket-handle at the very posterior horn of the medial meniscus. Lateral compartment was without any sign of injury".  So I have advised him to use cpt 29881 but he said that his coding was right..I need help pls..


----------



## JMeggett (Feb 10, 2012)

mcsazei said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My doctor wanted to use 29880 for a procedure performed of "partial medial meniscectomy and removal of bucket-handle fragment", and on his op report he stated under his arthroscopic findings that: "there was a large bucket-handle meniscus tear with the anterior aspect of the bucket-handle in the mid one third of the medial meniscus and the posterior connection of the bucket-handle at the very posterior horn of the medial meniscus. Lateral compartment was without any sign of injury".  So I have advised him to use cpt 29881 but he said that his coding was right..I need help pls..



29880 is to be used when meniscectomy is done in both the medial and lateral compartments, not based on how large the tear was.  So ask him where in his dictation it references the meniscectomy being performed in the lateral compartment.  If the whole thing was done just in the medial compartment, then you are of course correct and it should be 29881.   Regardless of his detailed dictation, and regardless if there were 2 parts to the tear in the medial compartment...it still is meniscectomy of only 1 compartment.  AMA set the CPT standards and descriptions of those codes and he can certainly question the AMA if he likes.   Good luck!
Jenna


----------



## mcsazei (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Jenna  appreciate your help, I thought I have coded it the right way..


----------

